# Flower - June 2010-November 17, 12



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Flower was a pet rat whose owner also bred rats for her snake…she and her sister were kept in the same room as the snakes and the feeder rats so heard the deaths and felt the fear, but they were “beloved pets” so never experienced it. Then the snake was sold, and the feeder rats were being given away as food for someone else’s animals. The girl decided maybe her pet rats weren’t so beloved anymore and shoved them into the tiny cage to be given away as feeder rats as well.

I took them all in, through a friend picking them up and bringing them to me (thank you Moon!). They arrived like this, 2 himi adult girls, 1 adolescent blue girl, and 10 babies.


















Quickly though the 2 older ladies made it known they wanted to be on their own.
Can you please get it away from me?









Flower developed this alarming belly so I had her e-spayed, and discovered there was no babies LOL










Deflated momentarily










Reunited with her beloved sister Mena










Having a grand time nesting in my vet bills *doh*


















Mena got sick and suddenly passed away, leaving poor Flower bereft and alone. She refused to let any rat near her and gradually became a very heavy girl.

Then she met her match…Cesar. The sickly boy who decided Flower was his Love, even if she didn’t’ know it yet! LOL This patient boy took his time with the very worried girl, oozing up to her, then freezing when she got panicked, then moving a step closer. Cesar’s comfort thing for him was lying ON a rat, and poor Flower was convinced he was just trying to kill her, so it took a lot of one step forward, 2 steps back (literally) but finally…

Still not completely sure of this










Finally accepting her “fate”










These 2 just loved each other










So much that when I tried to introduce them to new old ladies, Cesar was thrilled but Flower became seriously harassing of the girls when they went near Her Man. I separated Cesar and Flower out again and she was fine again.

Sadly my lovely girl developed a nasty tumour on her throat, and I watched it carefully for any signs of discomfort or impeding her breathing or swallowing. 










Last night I discovered she had a URI, the tumour was massive and starting to change so I had to make the Decision for her. I moved Cesar, her, Keiran and Dru all into the bottom of an FN together, hoping that Flower being in the new environment and the new cagemates would stop Cesar from panicking too much. He did freak out, but then went to cuddle with Flower and Keiran later on, and today I took my girl in to be helped over. I shall worry about Cesar a lot, in the coming days, but I think Keiran will be a comfort for him. Cesar will be joined her sooner than later, and the reunion will be incredible I think.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

R.I.P. Flower. What a beautiful tale of life and love. It got me teary-eyed. And what a wonderful human they have to care so much for them!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Such a moving story....so sorry for the loss of such a sweetie, but so glad you were there to give her a great life towards the end. She was lucky to have you. Such a beatiful ratty!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Flower, like all of your ratties, was very lucky to have found her way to you. Hugs to you & Cesar!


----------



## MandiMo (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss .... Big hugs


----------



## Christielynnga (Nov 12, 2012)

Rest in peace, precious girl~


----------

